# trumatic sl3002 gas fire



## chelski (Nov 22, 2009)

can anyone please help me,i have the above blown heating in my 1988 pilote motorhome,i am having problems trying to light the gasfire,can anyone please advise,i have downloaded the instruction manuel off of this site but it does not say what could be the problem if it does not light
rgds
Peter.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chelski said:


> can anyone please help me,i have the above blown heating in my 1988 pilote motorhome,i am having problems trying to light the gasfire,can anyone please advise,i have downloaded the instruction manuel off of this site but it does not say what could be the problem if it does not light
> rgds
> Peter.


*

I'm not a technical expert in any way but I wonder if you've got a blockage in the gas supply pipe to the heater unit ? Does your gas cooker light properly ?

I believe spiders find gas pipes attractive places to overwinter and they block the pipes with their debris ( honest !).

Perhaps it would help to have the pipe professionally blown through ?

G*


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

not sure if this helps, but our van has blown gas heater which must be similar, - it took an awful lot of goes to light the first couple of times we used it, also, it can take up to 2 mins for gas to reach the heater when first turned on, so need to give it time and lots of patience!!


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*gas fire*

Can you hear the ignitor clicking?


----------

